# Bearpaw Slick Stick or Bear Montana longbow?



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

Everything I've read about the Montana said the hand shock was very noticeable. I haven't heard anything about the Bearpaw, but it looks like it's a 58" AMO, so if you have a longer draw length it might not be comfortable to shoot. So since these are totally different bows (58" vs. 64"), the answers you get may not be the answer that is right for you.

Have you looked at the Samick longbow lineup? Or if you wanted to go custom, I think Omega longbows are around the same price and you get choices on bow length, so it would be easier to find the bow to suite what you plan on doing with it.


----------



## fish'n (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm mostly target shorting with little chance of hunting. I have a 28 inch draw. 

How do the samick longbows' performance compare? I haven't seen any reviews for the recently released samick sage longbow. I did consisder the samick red stag though and still would. Any thoughts?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

The Slick stick is a sweet little bow, pretty quick, no hand shock and just a fun little bow to shoot. My wife has one which I always enjoy loosing a few from it but it's really too short for me but for 28" draw and shorter it would be an easy bow to recommend.

Never shot a Montana but the handshock thing keep coming up whenever it's mentioned, internet "information" regurgitation or real life experience, I do not know but it's reputation for that is there. 

The Bodnik carries a 30yr warrantee which they do honour very easily too, which would be a deal sealer for me.


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

I've owned the Samick Trailblazer and it was a good bow for the money, but I don't see it for sale anymore. Samick got into some trouble and doesn't offer all of the products they used to. But I see the Samick Sage longbow goes for about half the price of the Montana, so you could always try it, and if you didn't like it, sell it for a little loss.

At the Montana cost, I'd definitely be looking closely at the Omega Longbows. Kegan here makes them and is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## marton.j (Jun 23, 2015)

I have the Slick stick. Had more than 40 thousand arrows trough it and I like it since day one. My draw length is 28-28 1/2". Sweet little bow. Unfortunately I never had the Montana to compare. For the price and the warranty behind I am happy with the Bearpaw.

Marton


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

WoodsmanRyan said:


> At the Montana cost, I'd definitely be looking closely at the Omega Longbows. Kegan here makes them and is a great guy to deal with.


THIS :rock:
The Omega Imperial will out shoot either of those other bows!


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

I had a Montana for a brief period received as part of a purchase. It shot very accurately and in my limited experience a very very quiet bow. It did not seem as fast as my other longbow but not slow IMO. I did not feel any vibrations at the shot but had to put it down after about 40 shots. My bow hand elbow was beginning to feel sore. I waited and shot it again and the same occurred. It was heavy for me at 50# but not too bad. I am not sure what hand shock is.

That was my experience.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Have shot a few Montanas. The hand shock thing is not a myth! It was not my thing, the hand shock was too much for my taste for the slower speeds the arrows flew at. Lots of people love them, and I'm not bashing, it's just not my thing. 

I've had my eye on the bearpaw for about a year and a half. I will probably get one at some point. The omega option is truely one to consider, though. Kegan makes a great bow, and will custom build it for you for less than the bear.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

gnome said:


> THIS :rock:
> The Omega Imperial will out shoot either of those other bows!


My wife has a Montana. It's not one for speed, but if you shoot arrows that are heavy enough, it's fine.

My daughter has an Omega.

The Omega, in my opinion, is not only a better bow than the Montana, but my Tomahawk. If the Tomahawk didn't have sentimental value, I'd trade it straight across for an Omega, and throw in some really good beer to sweeten the deal.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

I have them both and I would trade my Montana in any day for another Slick Stick in another weight. I use my Montana a lot for target because it is 30#. The Slick Stick I have is 40# and it is actually a lot more fun and more forgiving. Go for the Slick Stick. You can't beat those bamboo limbs or the 30 year guarantee from Bodnik.


----------



## Swampfoxforeman (Aug 19, 2016)

I have shot the Montana, and these guys are correct there is good amount of hand shock. With that said I'm a Bear guy so me I would pick up a used Montana.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Contact Keagen at Omega bows, great to work with, honest, won't try and sell you his bow if you truly want another, I have his early model, shoots where you point, pretty fast bow


----------



## fish'n (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for all of the advice. I am leaning towards the Bearpaw. However I was just recently introduced to the chek-mate beaver pup longbow. Shoots really nice but weight is a little low for what I'm looking for. Sales rep told me that Beaver creek is just as good and comes in a heavier weights. So more to decide on now. The joys of buying a bow. Shopping for one is almost as fun as shooting one


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

I used to shoot a Montana. Accurate bow, not the prettiest thing on the block, but got the job done. I was happy with the cast. In the few years it was my go to bow, I found the hand shock was very dependent on a few things... 1) gripping the bow too tightly 2) brace height off a bit 3) plucking the string. A combination of the 3 was not fun. But when I did my part it was as accurate as I was and a blast to shoot! I regret selling my 55# and am looking to pick up another.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

I was unaware of the existence of the Bearpaw Slick Stick. I know nothing about it. It is likely an excellent bow.

I have been shooting a 30# Bear Montana or a 40# Bear Montana daily for well over a year now. I shoot the 30# when it is not hunting season.

Both Bear Montana longbows (i.e., 30# & 40#) are smooth, quiet, and without hand shock.

Perhaps the lack of hand shock is due to the low draw-weights or perhaps due to the way I shoot the bows.

I push the bow. I do not hold it. 

I shoot with an almost open relaxed hand except that I form a circle around the grip by exerting tension to touch the tip of my index finger to the tip of my thumb. 

The finger-thumb circle surrounds the handle such that the bow cannot go anywhere during the bow’s recovery movement when the bent limbs return back to straightness following the release.


----------

